# Milling a bit and wrench holder



## houdini28 (Dec 10, 2011)

After running Shopbot's hello world, my first project was Shopbot's accessory holder. The project takes you through the basics of designing in VCarve Pro, creating tools paths, and running the file with a CNC. 










So as to get more practice, I made some revisions to the tool holder to store the accessories I received with my Handibot. I removed the three large holes which hold spare collets, three of the 1/4" bit holders, and reduced the rectangular recess. I added six 3/16" holes at the top to hold allen keys and a second slot to hold a 7mm wrench. 










The 3/16" holes were milled first with a 1/8" single fluted bit. I marked the location of the Handibot by tracing around it. I switched out the 1/8" bit for a 1/4" upcut spiral bit. 










The rest of the tool holder was milled and cut out. The redesign worked well in that it gave me more practice, but admittedly it is not how I prefer to store tools and accessories. Even though I thought I was thorough in realigning the Handibot with the pencil tracings when switching out the bits, I was still off. Thankfully the design had loose enough tolerances to accommodate a less than perfect alignment.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice job. All you need now is a few more bits to fill the holes.


----------



## houdini28 (Dec 10, 2011)

4DThinker said:


> Nice job. All you need now is a few more bits to fill the holes.


All things in due time!


----------

